# hey peeps



## valentine75

Ok after being pestered into joining i've finally bitten the bullet and signed up (otherwise i get no naked snuggles lol)

My name is Rob i'm 31 and i'm Arcanegirls fiance

this is my dream pram

https://www.foryourbaby.de/catalog/images/hauck_tr/200/200-07-331743a.jpg


----------



## Tam

:lol: Hey Rob :hi:

You must be eager for these naked snuggles, she aint back til Tuesday from what I have heard :rofl:

Welcome to the forum hun! 

Hope you are more sane than your OH! :wink: xx


----------



## valentine75

na i'm even more insane than she is and i've been to a shrink to prove it


----------



## HB

_Hey Rob!!!
Fiiiinally is all i can say! lol!!

Love that pram!!! Funky!!

Hope you get involved... if not i'll hold AG hostage.... no naked snuggles for you!! lol!!!

xox_


----------



## HB

valentine75 said:

> na i'm even more insane than she is and i've been to a shrink to prove it

_You and Tam will get along fine then!!!_ :roll:


----------



## Tam

Hayley!!!!!:shhh: 

Don' tell everyone :tease: 




:lol:


----------



## HB

_Sorry didn't realise it was a secret!!!

lol!!!

xox_


----------



## Tam

well it's not now is it? :oops: 




:rofl:


----------



## HB

_hehe!
Am pretty sure no-one ever comes in here!!

lol!!!

 _


----------



## Tam

Well thats alright then, I don't want 'Them' finding me *looks around* 



:lol:


----------



## Tam

:oops: sorry for hijacking your post Rob! :hugs:

HAYLEY!!!!!! [-X 


:lol:


----------



## HB

_ppppffffffftttttt so not my fault!!! lol!!


*hangs head in shame* Sorry Rob  

xox_


----------



## Tam

:rofl:


----------



## valentine75

hey no worries


----------



## HB

_You should be in bed Mr!!!!

 _


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Morning%20Night%20Tnx%20etc/hello12.gif


----------



## NikNak

Hiya rob :D


----------



## ablaze

welcome!!!


----------

